# 'Top-slot' bands on a deer antler?



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a nice deer antler fork and I would like to try the 'top-slot' method that Bill & Roger have developed for attaching the bands, but I don't know if this can be done. Has it been tried before?

Is the 'center material' of a typical antler solid/strong enough to secure the bands or will it break or pull apart?

If it will break, can it be strengthened with epoxy or super glue before hand?

Thanks for your advice. - John


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That depends on the horn. Most horn that is small enough to make a sling shot is fairly solid in the center and will work fine. I did one and it work great. I still have it around here some where and every once in awhile I dig it out and shoot it. Post pics when your done.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never seen one posted here. Seems that the antler woulds be rather narrow for the slot.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

If I can get this to work I'll attach some pictures of the antler. The dimensions of the tips are about 1" x 1" and 3/4" x 1". I could install the bands by using the conventional method.......I'd hate to ruin this fork (but I REALLY like the 'top-slot' method). - John


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One inch is a good width. I pictured a narrower profile.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't make up my mind whether to hold the fork with the 'curve' facing in or facing out so I cut the top-slots in the 'center' (without a slant in either direction).

I drilled a hole for a lanyard and sealed the inside of it (lanyard hole) as well as the 'open ends' of the antler with CA/Super Glue. I only have some TB-Green at the present so will use it until my TBG arrives next week. - John


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I like to see all natural materials used in the making of SS it gives them a distinct unique one of a kind special product.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

If the core of the antlers is soft or "punky" using CA or epoxy to solidify the core will work well as that is the technique often used to harden the cores of antler limb bolts used on takedown bows. Much information can be found on this by searching the various traditional archery forums.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a great example of using the natural. Very nice. I hope it works out to be rigid enough and it probably will. New life and function for previously living things. What could be better? Please post the results with TBG as reference for others. Store the antler fork in a bug proof bag with a moth ball or something. A grub of some type ate into a powder horn I made :-(


----------

